

Would You Bet $100,000,000 on Your Pet Programming Language? (2007) - mwcampbell
http://prog21.dadgum.com/13.html

======
dottrap
Typical, but sad myopic thinking that one language should do every possible
thing well.

For example, Unix tools were designed to be good for one single task and then
strung together using pipes. Each tool is left to decide how to be implemented
in the best way possible instead of being centrally imposed. This could be C,
Lisp, Bash, Perl, Python. In the end, it doesn't really matter which language
each specific tool chose; it only matters that they work.

Another example, the typical video game on your iPhone is written in multiple
languages: C, C++, Objective-C, Lua. The build process may include some shell
scripts. And if there is a server component, that may have been written in
Ruby, Perl, Python, PHP, C, C++, Go, etc.

------
mwcampbell
I wonder if there are any languages or language implementations that he
mentioned in this post that weren't ready for real-world use in late 2007 but
are ready now. D has certainly matured since then.

How about some more recent languages, like Scala, Clojure, Go, and Rust?

